# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Κω [Historic photos of Kos]

## Nicholas Peppas

A rather rare postcard from _Kos_. It may be from 1956 to 1959
I wonder if the old name on the right is *Angelika.* Any ideas?
Kos.jpg

----------


## esperos

> A rather rare postcard from _Kos_. It may be from 1956 to 1959
> I wonder if the old name on the right is *Angelika.* Any ideas?
> Kos.jpg


*Aegaeon, * white  hull.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Aegaeon, * white  hull.


Thank you very much. i should know better!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

So many photographs and postcards from _Kos_ that I do not know where to start!

Here is one from 1956 with the beech and the  famous hotel _Aktaion_ (east side of the port)

Kos 1956.jpg

And then a beautiful one from 1959 looking from the harbor towards the SE. 

Kos 1959.jpeg

In the summer of 1955 I made the only trip I have ever had to the Greek islands with my parents and my sister. We went to Kos with *Kanaris*, which was just three years old (I was seven). We left Piraeus at four or five in the afternoon and I went to sleep a few hours later on one of the wonderful armchairs of a common area in the second class. I woke up at three in the morning  from the  noise of certain passengers. We were in Leros! I still remember the lights far away, the _lantzes_, the people. Magic world. I went back to sleep and woke up later in Kalymnos. Still dark. But by Kos there was light and time to leave....

This is the *Kanaris* I remember, a pretty, brand new ship, almost beautiful, although we were leaving this characterization for her sister *Miaoulis*

Kanaris.jpg

Kos was the prettiest island, fresh from the liberation but with strong signs of Italian influence and (surprisingly enough) many Turks in Antimahia and especially Pyli. We stayed no more than a week... 

They tell me Kos is still pretty, despite the many tourists...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kos in the 1980s. What a change!Kos 1980s.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Στη καρτποσταλ που μας ανεβασε ο Νικολας δεν εχουν  αλλαξει παρα πολλα σημερα.Λιγα πραγματα.Στην εισοδο του λιμανιου που βλεπουμε να ειναι δεμενο ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο,εκει τωρα ειναι το τελωνειο απ οπου φευγουν τα δελφινια και τα τουριστικα για τη Τουρκια.Η προβλητα απ οπου φευγουν τα Blue Star,τα GA Ferries και τα Dodenissos Pride και Express ανεπαφη .Tωρα βεβαια το μερος του λιμανιου απ οπου φευγουν τα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας αν θεωρειται λιμανι.............. :Confused:  :Confused: Μπαζει απο παντου....................

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στη καρτποσταλ που μας ανεβασε ο Νικολας δεν εχουν  αλλαξει παρα πολλα σημερα.Λιγα πραγματα..


But when I said *big change*... I meant with 1955 when I had visited Kos...

----------


## scoufgian

> But when I said *big change*... I meant with 1955 when I had visited Kos...


 οχι Νικολα παρεξηγηση.Απλως εγω με αφορμη τη φωτο σου εκανα αναδρομη απο την ημερομηνια της καρτποσταλ μεχρι σημερα.Δεν αναφερθηκα σε προγιενεστερη κατασταση στην οποια αναφερθηκες εσυ.Συγνωμη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> οχι Νικολα παρεξηγηση.Απλως εγω με αφορμη τη φωτο σου εκανα αναδρομη απο την ημερομηνια της καρτποσταλ μεχρι σημερα.Δεν αναφερθηκα σε προγιενεστερη κατασταση στην οποια αναφερθηκες εσυ.Συγνωμη


No problem. No misunderstanding...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is the inner port of _Kos_ as  I remember it!  Simple and with the tenders (_lanzes_) arriving here with passengers.
Kos 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of *Kos* from 1990
It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Kos.jpg

Kos in 1999

Kos 1999.jpg

----------


## giann

Δυό φωτογραφίες της Κω.
Μια πρόσφατη, (2000) και μια παλιότερη, (1960).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλανο απο το λιμανι της Κω το 1943 κατα την καταληψη του νησιου απο τους Γερμανους
Πλανα απο σπανιο φιλμ της Γαλλικης ΙΝΑ  

Kos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ο πλατανος του Ιπποκρατους, Κως, 1906

_Cos.jpg

Πηγη: Εγκυκλοπαιδικον Ημερολογιον 1907, Ι. Α. Βρετου, Τομος 7ος, Εστια, Αθηναι, 1906

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Κως (οι Τουρκοι την ελεγαν Istank&#246;y) τρια χρονια μετα την ενωση με την Ελλαδα (1951)

ISTANKOY.jpg
ISTANKOY LIMAN 1951.jpg


Και αργοτερα το 1953

Kos 1953.jpg

Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo  που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay της Τουρκιας

----------

